# My new wagon (runabout?) would like critiques please



## jeanniecogan (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, after 6 months of waiting , i finally got my new wagon. I ordered 36 inches wide and got 29 , i wanted to be able to have someone ride with me on the seat, that ain't gonna happen. I is 5 feet long, that part is good. It was supposed to have springs , not. i got some used wheels and tires on it ( he says he will replace.) I also think the seat is too high. I would like to hear what you have to say. good and bad

i didn't send it back because i feel that i never will see it again. ofcourse i already paid for it when i ordered it.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 28, 2014)

That is so disappointing. It is so unfortunate that you didn't get what you ordered.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry it didn't meet your expectations. Have someone pull you around in it and over uneven ground and in tight circles pretty fast to test drive it. It does look a bit unsafe to me.


----------



## happy appy (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I would send it back and get a refund!


----------



## REDesign (Jan 29, 2014)

What are you planning on using it for? I am wondering what the framing is like underneath.


----------



## diamond c (Jan 29, 2014)

I am not a carpenter by no means, But I think that I could have done that. I don't know what you paid for it but if you are unhappy with it I would send it back for a full refund. As far as not having springs, my first one didn't have any and I thought it was ok it didn't bother me at all. The one you bought looks to small to me all the way around. Where did you get it? Why did it take so long?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2014)

I probably shouldn't even put my two cents in here.

It looks as though the seat could be widened and made lower. This would give a more balanced look and be safer.

Do 4 wheel vehicles generally have a brake?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like the width measurement included the tires... I found that issue when I was looking at wagons and carts both - in used as well as new directly from the manufacturers. I was so excited by my first wagon - only to find out when it arrived, that it was 2" too wide to fit in my 1969 horse trailer (much narrower than trailers built today) - so couldn't take it to any events! I used it to train my first three pairs (it was too large for any of mine to pull by itself - though I'd purchased it with a set of shafts as well), made some improvements, enjoyed it around my place and got it to one event by having someone else pull my ponies while I borrowed a flat bed trailer to take the wagon. Was a good thing - someone in our driving club fell in love with it and I eventually sold it for what I'd paid for it plus a little more that covered the improvements I'd made. Used that to put the down-payment on the little wagon I have now (AND LOVE!) - which was a whole lot more wagon and cost than the one I'd sold.

It's kinda cute but if it wasn't what you were expecting, I agree, I'd send it back OR you could see if the company you got it from could make updates to it to meet your needs. Or trade it out and go for a larger wagon? It looks sooo tiny - but I have to remember that I have larger "minis" and that while working with pairs I chose to go with a slightly larger wagon (though they can pull it easily).


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 1, 2014)

well, i wrote a big long respond yesterday, and lost it somehow. i will try again.

i traded a lot of team driving equipment for the wagon. i figure it was worth about 250 to 300 dollars. i have gone over it again with my son. he says he will lower the seat for me and i am getting new wheels from the builder and my son said he can make it look better also. 

i ade a deal for him to build me a wagon and he did. so i don't want to lose thrm as friends so i will keep it. don't plan on doing much but a little trail driving and learning how to handle a 4 wheel with it. 

i sat in it yesterday and it fits me fine. will update again after pat works on it and i get it painted or stained, cant make up my mind on that either. 

thanks so much for all the comments, ponyponyluvr really made me think. i horse camp with these people a lot and they are super fun and always ready to help me.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 3, 2014)

I understand, and in your place I would proboly do the same thing. If you want my opinion I think you should stain it. But its yours so ultamatly yours is the only opinion that maters. Hopefully we can do some ridding together sometime this year.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 3, 2014)

Funny, i decided this afternoon to stain it. looking forward to driving with you also.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing it after it's stained!

I like your reasoning.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 2, 2014)

im back with a few pics. i painted it instead of staining. i painted it an off white, put rubber mats in on the floor and am going to caulk it all. it looks ok. 

i took it on it's maiden voyage and it does not seem top heavy. i will make a cover for it and call it a surrey with fringe. hehe anyone remember "Oklahoma" the movie?My son is making me a new set of shafts and will lower the seat. and poof , im ready to go.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh my - it's really cute painted white!! And if it fits, or suits you, I don't think you made a bad trade at all...


----------



## diamond c (Apr 6, 2014)

I like it and am glad it works well for you.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks, both o f you. it is kind of fun to drive.


----------

